# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: محاسبه تدادگره های متناظردربخش 1و2 گراف دوبخشی

## annakaz

سلام دوستان 
خواهش میکنم کمکم کنیدتابتونم برنامه ای به زبان #c بنویسم که تعدادگره های متناظردربخش 1و2 دریک گراف دوبخشی رومحاسبه کنه.

----------

